# Kestone Outback Parts



## jnicita (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought my outback used, but I can tell you that their are no local dealers that I am aware of. With that said, can someone recommend a online location to buy replacement parts. I'm so new to this, I'm not sure if thinks are considered generic or if I can look for specific parts.

For instance, I broke the shaft that hangs off the sidewall of trailer with the fan head that holds the door open. The piece that the rod connected to on the door is still there, but It looks like I need the assembly that contains the shaft. Looks like its held to the door with some screws, but can easily be taken off and replaced. I searched a little, and found generic door catch's, but nothing that was OEM, and would fit using the factory screws (I dont want to have to re-drill holes and re-seal if I don't need to).

Also, one of the rear stabilizer units is missing the tongue, the piece screwed to the frame is there, as is the screw rod that you turn to raise/lower the arm, but the arm itself if completely missing. It too looks like 4 bolts hold it on. Would be nice to get a OEM so that the same tool works for all jacks.

Thanks in advance..

-john


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jnicita said:


> I bought my outback used, but I can tell you that their are no local dealers that I am aware of. With that said, can someone recommend a online location to buy replacement parts. I'm so new to this, I'm not sure if thinks are considered generic or if I can look for specific parts.
> 
> For instance, I broke the shaft that hangs off the sidewall of trailer with the fan head that holds the door open. The piece that the rod connected to on the door is still there, but It looks like I need the assembly that contains the shaft. Looks like its held to the door with some screws, but can easily be taken off and replaced. I searched a little, and found generic door catch's, but nothing that was OEM, and would fit using the factory screws (I dont want to have to re-drill holes and re-seal if I don't need to).
> 
> ...


John, All ofthese parts you will find on CampingWorld.com. They are a good source for parts and general needs. i am sure you'll find that the things you need are readily available.

Click here!

Camping World

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just to add, most parts on your trailer are standard RV parts. If you can't figure out which one, perhaps someone can help here, but almost nothing is a Keystone specific part. Therefore just about any RV repair shop should be able to help you. Of course to save money, try Campingworld, PPLMotorhomes, or any number of other RV places selling replacement parts.


----------

